# Pole saw recommendation and review



## anlrolfe (Jun 18, 2017)

Our Scout Troop has taken on some forest restoration and invasive abatement and my "home owner" grade pole saw may warrant significant upgrade. 

Yesterday I spent the better part of the day cutting out invasive bush honeysuckle and vines along a section of land used by our Church for Spiritual Development and meditation. The Ryobi click system was not purchased by choice but what was offered as a warranty replacement for the previous POS string trimmer that I had. I purchased the pole saw attachment because I thought it would be useful but the steel extensions sections feel really heavy at the end of the day.

I am courting an telescoping powered pole pruner. Gas not electric... unless Milwaukee comes out with one then it will warrant batteries that I can use with other tools. 

I am looking for max length and MIN weight for the money. Back roll would like to stay under 6-Franklins. Are the length measurements given to tip of guide bar or pole PTO?


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jun 18, 2017)

I went to the Stihl website and read some of the reviews on the HT-133. More bad reviews than good.

I have an HT-131 that is now a couple of years old. I've used it only a handful of times, and so far, so good. I do handle it with kid gloves though, as I've heard that they can be fragile and very hard to repair.

Mine only gets used when nothing else will suffice. I do like the 4-mix motor. Lots of torque! Easy starting as well. Probably the easiest starting piece of O P E that I own. And, it idles like it's no one's business. Purrs like a kitten.


----------



## Franny K (Jun 18, 2017)

I have the earlier equivelant of the Stihl ht133. Mine uses the .043 gauge 3/8 picco. Apparently the modern one comes with their mini 1/4 chain. Make your own decision on that chain type and if a sprocket and bar and chain for something with larger drive links might be better suited (less derailing?) It really is too long for what I think you describe, and only really pulls out another 4 feet. It does start and idle nice but the fumes are not as nice as a true four stroke with separate oil. It is pretty heavy as with any of them it is pretty easy to have the cut off piece come sliding down the shaft and hit the operator often in the face area.

Best to do as much of that type of stuff in the winter or cooler months before stinging insects come out. Does Kentucky mean poison ivy and Kudzu?

Burn out your homeowner grade one, perhaps pack the gears with grease, and wait for Milwaukee to make a battery one.

You could check but I think the Echo one rates it for an additional extension piece as well as the telescoping feature if you really want reach. The Stihl one I have is at the limit of floppy extended in my opinion.


----------



## hseII (Jun 18, 2017)

PPT-280


----------



## anlrolfe (Jun 20, 2017)

I've had good luck with Echo. I've got a little cs-306 that runs like a rabid beaver but that particular pole saw is a bit more spendy $$ than I was hoping for. It's definitely got the reach and no doubt high quality.

One of the reviews on the Husky mention rough idle and vibration. Is there anything to that or just someone not familiar to running much more than a computer mouse or their wife's battery operated appliance? Most of my saws are Stihl and a Husky in the mix would be quite the step child. The Stihl HT-103 & HT-133 have cheep looking motor housings like the homeowner stuff and I shy away from anything that looks like it was made by Mattel. Echo and Husky are looking up unless the HT-250 has an accessory shaft to convert if from fixed to telescopic.

This next phase of our forest reclamation/restoration may not take place until late summer, early fall, whenever the next Eagle Scout project rolls around. I may just run my P.O.S. Ryobi until it dies then "pony up" for a "big boy" saw.


----------



## anlrolfe (Jun 20, 2017)

Anyone have an Efco 27cc PTX2710 Pro Polesaw ?

The head rotates which would be very beneficial working exclusively from the ground.


----------



## hseII (Jun 20, 2017)

anlrolfe said:


> I've had good luck with Echo. I've got a little cs-306 that runs like a rabid beaver but that particular pole saw is a bit more spendy $$ than I was hoping for. It's definitely got the reach and no doubt high quality.
> 
> One of the reviews on the Husky mention rough idle and vibration. Is there anything to that or just someone not familiar to running much more than a computer mouse or their wife's battery operated appliance? Most of my saws are Stihl and a Husky in the mix would be quite the step child. The Stihl HT-103 & HT-133 have cheep looking motor housings like the homeowner stuff and I shy away from anything that looks like it was made by Mattel. Echo and Husky are looking up unless the HT-250 has an accessory shaft to convert if from fixed to telescopic.
> 
> This next phase of our forest reclamation/restoration may not take place until late summer, early fall, whenever the next Eagle Scout project rolls around. I may just run my P.O.S. Ryobi until it dies then "pony up" for a "big boy" saw.



Stay Away from the Husky Pole Saws: the shaft on ours came apart after very light use.

After paying to have it repaired, I bought the ECHO.


----------



## hseII (Jun 20, 2017)

anlrolfe said:


> Anyone have an Efco 27cc PTX2710 Pro Polesaw ?
> 
> The head rotates which would be very beneficial working exclusively from the ground.



"The head rotates which would be very beneficial working exclusively from the ground."

Sounds like something else to tear up.


----------



## Franny K (Jun 20, 2017)

anlrolfe said:


> Anyone have an Efco 27cc PTX2710 Pro Polesaw ?
> 
> The head rotates which would be very beneficial working exclusively from the ground.



I got the non extendable version a few years ago after deciding the Stihl one was too cumbersome for most of my needs. The worst problem is that it jumps around and does not dig in and cut. Kind on need to jam it against the thing to be cut which often isn't possible or carefully use the nose section to get some different cutting properties. Another issue is that It is the most fussy about tuning and needing to readjust of anything I have or have had. At least no damage occurs when it flames out, kind of contrary to all the talk on here about damage from going too lean. Perhaps the bouncy issue is due to the sizeable solid steel drive shaft and the rubber mounting of the power head. Perhaps the problem is the offset of the chain from the shaft. Perhaps the issue is that the sprocket seems not on a shaft with two bearings spaced apart the way It looks to me on the parts sheets. The sprocket should be replaced if worn out by a servicing dealer according to the manual and likely needs more disassembly than anything else on your list. 39 drive link chain is kind of a dumb number, 40 does not make it any smoother. It works great as a hedge trimmer and for some reason has not needed constant retuning while attached to that attachment
I hardly ever tried the tilting end.







hseII said:


> "The head rotates which would be very beneficial working exclusively from the ground."
> 
> Sounds like something else to tear up.


 Not really any more than a hedge trimmer that can adjust.


----------



## Rockjock (Jun 20, 2017)

If you are able to find a HT 131 get it. Pretty much the best out there. Day in day out run in all sorts of conditions..


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jun 20, 2017)

^^^^^^^ What he said..........


----------



## nosurprise87 (Jun 20, 2017)

Echo bang for the buck you can't beat them. Even the PAS 225 with the power pruner, if you need a little more reach 3ft extension can be added. Affordable, extremely reliable, light weight, not telescopic though..

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jun 20, 2017)

Home depot sometimes sells used echo power pruners. I would recommend one of those. Otherwise, the Stihl 4-mix have THE POWER!


----------



## d1hamby (Jun 22, 2017)

I personally like the kombi system because of all the flexibility. I've put a 16" bar and chain on for vine and brush clearing and 12" for larger limbs and bucking. With 2 extensions and the angled head attachment you can get longer reach than the other pole saws.


----------



## nancybrown309 (Mar 9, 2018)

1Alpha1 said:


> I went to the Stihl website and read some of the reviews on the HT-133. More bad reviews than good.
> 
> I have an HT-131 that is now a couple of years old. I've used it only a handful of times, and so far, so good. I do handle it with kid gloves though, as I've heard that they can be fragile and very hard to repair.
> 
> Mine only gets used when nothing else will suffice. I do like the 4-mix motor. Lots of torque! Easy starting as well. Probably the easiest starting piece of O P E that I own. And, it idles like it's no one's business. Purrs like a kitten.




I like the Stihls and they have always performed well for me. This saw weighs 17.6 lbs and is 9' collapsed and extends another 4 foot to get to 13.6 full length. the stated reach is only 11.6 (from the handle where you hold on).


----------



## Icedogs28 (Mar 10, 2018)

I know this model wasn't on your list, but I have nothing but good things to say about the Stihl HT56-ce. Gave one to my father-in-law for Christmas, he has used the hell out of it (not gentle at all) and it has never skipped a beat. Starts easy, cuts great, and breaks down for easy transport. Several of my friends have this model as well, and they have had zero issues. I think it's a steal at $350


----------



## JTM (Mar 10, 2018)

hseII said:


> PPT-280


What is the collapsed length?


----------



## hseII (Mar 10, 2018)

JTM said:


> What is the collapsed length?



Less than 8’.

I’ll have to put a tape on it.


----------



## JTM (Mar 10, 2018)

hseII said:


> Less than 8’.
> 
> I’ll have to put a tape on it.


My pup bed is 8’. That would be good if could lay flat. Is it a two stroke? What are your likes and dislikes?


----------



## hseII (Mar 10, 2018)

JTM said:


> My pup bed is 8’. That would be good if could lay flat. Is it a two stroke? What are your likes and dislikes?



I’ll try to remember to measure it tomorrow. 

It is 2 stroke.

The only gripe about it I have is that the wiring could be better maintained at the Power head.

It’s not caused a problem & I doubt it ever will, but you’d think for the kind of coin a PPT-280 cost, all that would be better managed.

It will wear your grass out of you run one all day: I feel beat down after about 5-6 hrs on the stick saw.


----------



## AlfA01 (Mar 11, 2018)

I've heard good things about the Makita telescoping saw. No real experience with the unit. I went for the Stihl KM 131 Kombi, as it was the only unit I found that offered an olive picker head, which was critical in my decision to buy one. I would have grabbed a Makita/Dolmar (4-stroke) unit otherwise. I picked 3-tons of olives last year manually (wooden sticks) and a T-425 Husky. Broke down and bought the Kombi unit toward the end of the season. We took another ton of olives after buying the Kombi and it was much quicker than the first tons. Pruning from the ground is a snap, but the Kombi unit isn't telescoping so you have to add length in extensions. I'm planning to add a one meter unit to my setup this year. 

I really like the 4-mix and it runs great. The rev limiter seems a bit low, but that's probably a good thing since its a 4-stroke. A ton of torque also for a small motor.


----------



## Rockjock (Mar 11, 2018)

Icedogs28 said:


> I know this model wasn't on your list, but I have nothing but good things to say about the Stihl HT56-ce. Gave one to my father-in-law for Christmas, he has used the hell out of it (not gentle at all) and it has never skipped a beat. Starts easy, cuts great, and breaks down for easy transport. Several of my friends have this model as well, and they have had zero issues. I think it's a steal at $350View attachment 638518


I sell a great many of them to homeowners as well as a few of the smaller outfits. It is an easy sell since the pros only run Stihl.


----------



## rynosawr (Mar 11, 2018)

I have 3 of the older echo pole saws that are pre-cursors to the most current generation. All of them have excellent power, are reliable to run, and very simple to work on. I think mine are 25cc engines.

I also have a Stihl HT101 that has had issues on the drive head and the 4 mix engine has carboned up after less use than it should have. I cleaned and ported the head on the engine and I am going to reassemble it one of these days and sell it to someone who wants it more than I do.

I am personally not a fan of the 4 mix engines so far... I did get this one used and it had unknown fuel and mix put through it for an unknown time. But I have worked on a bunch of other 4 mix engines from the BR500 and BR600 blowers and I can say that I don’t see much advantage to them over a good 2 stroke, especially for longevity and simplicity to run and repair.


----------



## tallguys (Mar 11, 2018)

Not on the original list but my Echo PT-260 has proven strong and reliable. Prior to picking it up I rented a pre-4mix Stihl once, HT80 or something.
I couldn't notice much difference other than I prefer the trigger handle on the Echo, just seems to balance somewhat better.


----------



## Rockjock (Mar 11, 2018)

rynosawr said:


> I have 3 of the older echo pole saws that are pre-cursors to the most current generation. All of them have excellent power, are reliable to run, and very simple to work on. I think mine are 25cc engines.
> 
> I also have a Stihl HT101 that has had issues on the drive head and the 4 mix engine has carboned up after less use than it should have. I cleaned and ported the head on the engine and I am going to reassemble it one of these days and sell it to someone who wants it more than I do.
> 
> I am personally not a fan of the 4 mix engines so far... I did get this one used and it had unknown fuel and mix put through it for an unknown time. But I have worked on a bunch of other 4 mix engines from the BR500 and BR600 blowers and I can say that I don’t see much advantage to them over a good 2 stroke, especially for longevity and simplicity to run and repair.



Echos lack of dealer support has pretty much sealed their fate here in Ontario. The landscaping professionals seem to pick Stihl over Echo by a huge margin. The fact that parts take forever to arrive, the lack of dealer support and the way they treat the end user has put a sour taste in most peoples mouths. It maybe different where you are but speaking to Echo dealers from across the country I can see why most saw the writing on the wall and left that particular shade of Orange a long time ago.


----------



## rynosawr (Mar 11, 2018)

There is one really good Echo dealer here in Denver, Craig’s equipment.

As for parts, they order quickly or I get them online and fix everything myself, so dealer support is a moot point for me really. 

I do understand that others do have to rely more on the dealer though, which definitely tips the hat to Stihl.


----------



## dsell (Mar 12, 2018)

Good thread. I was thinking about getting a powered pole saw but decided they didn't have enough reach. I tried the Jameson green, yellow, then (3) 10 ft blue B-lite manual poles and am very happy with the B-lite. It was very expensive but it already paid for itself over hiring a climber or truck. I've thought a powered one would be nice for clearing the lower brush away from the trunks of hedge trees so I could get to the bottom and cut them down. A young hedge tree is extremely nasty with thorny branches at the base. Years ago, Husqvarna had a portable hydraulic pole saw, PS50, 250.
check out this contraption


----------



## cus_deluxe (Mar 12, 2018)

I spent a fair bit of time with an ht-101 at a former job i wouldnt spend the money on one. Shafts are weak and flimsy and i personally dont like the 4-mix stuff. My ppt 2620 has been great for me.


----------



## anlrolfe (Mar 12, 2018)

Update,

I just got another extension for my Ryobi.
When it dies I'll throw down some coin and get something better with a telescoping shaft.
One thing, only one thing that I like about it is that the guide bar sits at a slight downward angle. When cutting from the ground this is a nice feature. EFCO has one that pivots but for now I'm good.


----------



## teacherman (May 1, 2018)

This is a great thread, though I'm stihl not closer to deciding than I was before. I have an old Echo telescoping Power Pruner TT-21A from the '90s, and it always did well, reliable though the bar oil always leaked. I also have the five foot extension, which for occasional really high use, makes for a very heavy unit, but it does work. The new ones I looked at today seem to have a compatible drive system with the old. My dilemma is that halfway through a job, this old unit suddenly decided not to work. I need it to get really high without climbing, because there is no main trunk on this oddball tree, and a delicate expensive fence is in the way. So, I could pick up a new Echo 25 cc unit for $619 and use my old extension, which would be convenient. Or, I could get the Stihl, which seems from the outside to be a better built unit, but no extension available. Dilemma.

I'm inclined to try to fix the current one, a small motor but it worked, and get the Stihl for more frequent use, saving the Echo for when I need the extension. That's what I WANT to do, but it might be more sensible to get the new Echo for interchangeability of power heads and extensions and so forth. I did not know the HT 133 was a 4 mix. I have a 4 mix string trimmer, and it seems to do well, but I'm stihl not quite sure what the point is behind it.


----------

